# وداعاً ...للانترنيت..



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*وداعاً ...للانترنيت..*​ 




​ طرحت شركة تكنولوجية كبرى أول جهاز بنظام مفتوح المصدر يسمح بتصفح أكثر من 3 ملايين مقال مكتوب دون الحاجة الى اتصال سلكي أو لاسلكي بشبكة الإنترنت.

ويحتوي الجهاز على شاشة كبيرة تعمل باللمس.

وتسمح بالتنقل بين المقالات والموضوعات والضغط على الروابط التشعبية.

وتبلغ أبعاد الجهاز 3.9*3.9*8.0 بوصة. بينما يزن 128 غراماً.

ويمكن رؤية محتويات الشاشة بمنتهي الوضوح في إعدادات الضوء المختلفة وضوء الشمس ايضًا.

و يمكن أن يستمر شحن بطاريات الجهاز لقرابة 500 ساعة.

الجهاز لن يتصل بالإنترنت أو بأي جهاز كمبيوتر. لان قاعدة البيانات ستكون محفوظة في بطاقة ذاكرة آمنة. وسترسل الشركة المنتجة تحديثات الموسوعة عبر الإنترنت ليحملها المستخدمين على بطاقة الذاكرة.

ويحتوي الجهاز على أربعة مفاتيح أولها لفتح الجهاز والثلاثة الأخرى موزعة على “البحث” و”تاريخ البحث” و”البحث العشوائي”. وبالضغط على مفتاح البحث. تظهر على الشاشة لوحة مفاتيح كاملة.

ويسمح مفتاح "تاريخ البحث" بتصفح المقالات التي شاهدتها مسبقا. أما بالنسبة لمفتاح "البحث العشوائي" يظهر لك أي مقال من بين معلومات الموسوعة العالمية على الانترنت “ويكييديا” المكتوبة باللغة الإنكليزية.

*ويكييديا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*ده تطور كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا بجد
حاجه تحفه
موضوع مميز ثانكس كليمووووووووووووو​*


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا 

أخى الغالى

للموضوع الجميل

والمعلومات الحديثه


تطور جميل جدا​


----------



## JOJE (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مش عارفه فاضل ايه تاني الانسان يخترعه
 شكرا جدا كليمو علي
 الموضوع 
 وربنا يبركككك


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 ديسمبر 2009)

خبر حلو اوى 
موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير كليمو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 ديسمبر 2009)

التطور ده حيوصل فين ههه

شكرا عالموضوع​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الله بجد
حلو خالص دى
الواحد كدة يبقى معاه موسوعة ف جيبه
بس متهيألى انه محتاج انترنيت بردة
يعنى مافيش وداع للانترنت​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2009)

وسترسل الشركة المنتجة تحديثات الموسوعة عبر الإنترنت ليحملها المستخدمين على بطاقة الذاكرة.

*بردو مافيش استغناء عن النت*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بنوتة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جوجي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ديدي 

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> الجهاز لن يتصل بالإنترنت أو بأي جهاز كمبيوتر. لان قاعدة البيانات ستكون محفوظة في بطاقة ذاكرة آمنة. وسترسل الشركة المنتجة تحديثات الموسوعة عبر الإنترنت ليحملها المستخدمين على بطاقة الذاكرة.


برضه النت هو الاساس
هذا كمخزن للمعلومات
كأنى مخزن معلومات من النت على جهازى
اولها نت واخرها نت ههههههههههه
شكراً الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2009)

نونو

كلامك ص بس نشوف

ايه نتيجة التكنولوجيا الجديدة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino

طيب خليك على القديم

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ناجي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## just member (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رائع
شكرا الك يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## مورا مارون (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بنظام مفتوح المصدر

ايه يعني ده ما فهمتش ازاي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شو هيدا يا بنتي

حكيني بلغتك..

حتى افهم عليكي ورد..

هيك مش رح رد

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تطور حلو اوى ..بجد الناس دى عباقرة 
شكرا كتير كليمو للموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تطور راائع
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## jojo_angelic (6 ديسمبر 2009)

خبــــــــــــر رائـــع ومفــــرح 
            شكر كبير لكل مجهوداتك الرائعة
            الرب يرعاك يامهندس المنتــــــــدى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومة جديدة جدااااااااااااااا و لازم النت برضو

ميرسى كليمو على المعلومة الجدبدة الجميلة دى بجد ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك.​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*دي حاجة جميلة جدا 
مرسي ليك كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> خبــــــــــــر رائـــع ومفــــرح
> شكر كبير لكل مجهوداتك الرائعة
> الرب يرعاك يامهندس المنتــــــــدى





الله يخليكي الاخت الكريمة جوجو

بالحقيقة شاكر تشجيعك الدائم

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*اكليل الشوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*
راجعة للمسيح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*متهيقلي رغم كده الناس عمرها ما هتفكر تبعد عن الانتر نت من كتر ادمانها ليه*
*ميرسي علي المعلومه الجديده يا كليمووووووووووو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

واو موضوع جميل 
شكرا"​


----------



## N-a-D-a (9 ديسمبر 2009)

* معلومات جديدة
يسلموو ع الموضوع
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى على المعلومات الجميلة دى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا وتطور مذهل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

